# Iron-on transfer paper question



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Has anyone here used the iron on transfer paper that is meant to be used with a computer printer so that you can design your own graphics and then iron onto a t-shirt? If so do they hold up to being washed and how did your transfers come out?
I am thinking of getting some to put my business logo on some t-shirts but wanted to know how they came out and hold up.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used them on curtains, tshirts, towels. Towels didn't work so well because the transfer is pretty stiff. the curtain thing worked out GREAT.

on tshirts....well. hmmm. the transfer tends to be a bit stiff, and eventually cracks, but it seems to stay on the shirt well enough. The stuff for white or light color shirts is good, the ones for Dark colored shirts has a white background on it, so you have to trim real close if you want it to look like screen printed.

They're REAL easy to use, just remember to read the instructions on the package. most need to be printed REVERSE or MIRROR print because you'll be putting it on the tshirt upside down. The colors are as crisp as your printer. remember that if you put them on colored Tshirts, the whole thing will take on that tint..which can be good for some things.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

It works good on teeshirts but just remember to wash in cold water and turn it inside out and hang up to dry.

You can get them for white shirts and for dark shirts.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I use them on fabric, to transfer my artwork and incorporate them into handbags.So I haven't washed them. They tend to have a papery feel to them, but they could soften up with washing.
I do know the package says something about them fading after twenty or so washes. But like I said, since I haven't washed them, I really can't tell you if they do or not.
Otherwise I think they are pretty easy to use, and the "print" comes out very well.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I just bought some of them this afternoon, so I'm hoping they work well. the ones I bought claim that they won't fade. We'll see!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Helpful hints on using transfer paper.............................
http://www.dharmatrading.com/info/tpaperhelp.html


----------



## GoatGoddess (Dec 26, 2007)

Wash the shirt first with a white vinager solution, usually one cup of vinager per small load. This takes out all the sizing and chemicals used when the shirt was manufactured. Do not use fabric softener of any kind on a garment you intend to heat press, as it has a tendency to keep the design from 'sticking'.


----------

